# kerr selfsealing pat aug31, 1915



## pickensbob (May 21, 2013)

first bottle is a jumbo brand 1 lb. peanut butter, the frank tea & spice co.,  cincinnati, o. back heel  embossed made from no. 1 grade peanuts. bottom has jumbo good enuf for me  and 5.  next is a kerr self sealing wide mouth mason, has a yellowish  color to it. bottom has kerr glass mfg co. sand springs, okla., glass lid has,  to open insert knife below rubber,  19.  if u like it sent me a pm or email dakotabob25@gmail.com


----------



## pickensbob (May 21, 2013)

pic of bottom,  notice the bottom of kerr jar, the g in aug is sideways.   any idea on color ???


----------

